
Why More Minority Founders Should Apply to Y Combinator - sama
https://medium.com/@daveasalvant/why-more-minority-founders-should-apply-to-y-combinator-7e51208ea989#.mc8cd0qrq
======
minimaxir
Current events with Project Include aside, I was under the impression that YC
was working with groups like Dev/Color and CODE2040 to attract minority
founders. Is that still the case?

